# Wahnsinnig hoher DPI-Wert bei der Gaming Maus Lioncast LM20



## LukaW (12. Juli 2017)

Auf der Suche nach einer guten Gaming Maus bin ich auf die Lioncast LM20 geraten und habe mich über die DPI-Zahl gefreut. Ist die Maus wirklich so gut? Ich meine, der Preis hält sich ja eigentlich in Grenzen?


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2017)

Also 16.400 DPI fände ich schon sehr krass und irgendwo auch "unhandlich". Ich spiele mit meiner bei 1.200 DPI und wenn ich die "ausversehen" mal auf 2.400 DPI stelle, finde ich das schon sehr unpräzise und "unkontrollierbar". Auf 3.600 DPI ist es noch krasser, fast schon Kategorie "unspielbar". Was man da mit 16.400 DPI will, erschließt sich mir persönlich nicht.


----------



## Juliena (13. Juli 2017)

Alles gut und schön, aber den DPI-Zahlen kann man natürlich auch übertreiben  Mehr als 4000 braucht kein Mensch. Aber laut *entfernt* ist diese Maus trotzdem solide ohne Nachteile. Auf der Seite stehen allerlei Infos zu dem Exemplar.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Juli 2017)

Kein Grund, sich einen Zweitaccount anzulegen, nur  um Link Spam zu betreiben. Für Anzeigen und Werbung bitte an die Computec Anzeigenabteilung wenden.

 



 

/closed


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2017)

Unsere Moderatoren-Spürhunde sind gut ausgebildet und erwischen jede Anfänger-Klitsche von Kindergartenmarketing-Firmen ^^


----------

